# فضيحه : محمد مرسى شاذ جنسياً ..!!!



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PD0-B6uRicw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2012)

التقطيع للركب فى الايام الجاية لشفيق و مرسى مع بعض


----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> التقطيع للركب فى الايام الجاية لشفيق و مرسى مع بعض


*الفيديو دة قديم ... من قبل الانتخابات ... *
*بس من حيث الاقباط ... مهما يقطعوا فى شفيق *
*مش هنعرف ننتخب غير شفيق*
*مجبر اخاك لا بطل ..!!!*





​


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الفيديو دة قديم ... من قبل الانتخابات ... *
> *بس من حيث الاقباط ... مهما يقطعوا فى شفيق *
> *مش هنعرف ننتخب غير شفيق*
> *مجبر اخاك لا بطل ..!!!*
> ...


عارفة وايت
رجعنا تانى لموضوع اذا منتخبتش مرسى هتبقى ضد الاسلام
 وشفيق عاوز يلغى الشريعة عشان كدة الاقباط انتخبوة
الانتخابات فى مصر ليست لها علاقة بالسياسة
قائمة على الافكار الدينية  عشان كدة عمرنا منطلع لقدام ابدا


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 مايو 2012)

_*عمار يا مصر

ربنا موجود
*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2012)

أنا اسفة يعنى ... شاذ ولا مش شاذ ... دة هيرأس مصر مش هنتجوزه !!! مالنا و مال حياته الجنسية !!!
مش معنى كلامى انى من مؤيديه ... بس علاقاته حاجة و فكرة انه يرأس مصر حاجة تانية خالص


----------



## white.angel (27 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> أنا اسفة يعنى ... شاذ ولا مش شاذ ... دة هيرأس مصر مش هنتجوزه !!! مالنا و مال حياته الجنسية !!!
> مش معنى كلامى انى من مؤيديه ... بس علاقاته حاجة و فكرة انه يرأس مصر حاجة تانية خالص


*اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارب فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مايو 2012)

لا بد من توافر الاحترام وعدم الانزلاق الى الكلام السىء اختلف مع مرسى اختلاف كبير لكن لازم الكلام يكون محترم


----------



## ROWIS (27 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> أنا اسفة يعنى ... شاذ ولا مش شاذ ... دة هيرأس مصر مش هنتجوزه !!! مالنا و مال حياته الجنسية !!!
> مش معنى كلامى انى من مؤيديه ... بس علاقاته حاجة و فكرة انه يرأس مصر حاجة تانية خالص


*شيء رائع فعلاً
ماهههييي ظااااااااطت بقى
-----------
بس الفيديو مقلش ان مرسي شاذ جنسياً!
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 مايو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:



أنا اسفة يعنى ... شاذ ولا مش شاذ ... دة هيرأس مصر مش هنتجوزه !!! مالنا و مال حياته الجنسية !!!
مش معنى كلامى انى من مؤيديه ... بس علاقاته حاجة و فكرة انه يرأس مصر حاجة تانية خالص

أنقر للتوسيع...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بامانة ضحكت

30:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مايو 2012)

للاسف كل الكلام ده ملوش لزمة سوا كان صح ولا غلط

هيا توجهات الاخوانجية والاسلامين هيختاره مرسى لو كان فيه كل البلاوى

والمسيحين والليبرالين هينتخبوا شفيق ولو فى كل العبر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2012)

بداية طريق الحريه التى احلم بها هو محاسبة الشخص ع افكاره وكلامه وليس ع تصرفاته *الشخصيه*


----------



## ROWIS (28 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بداية طريق الحريه التى احلم بها هو محاسبة الشخص ع افكاره وكلامه وليس ع تصرفاته *الشخصيه*


*قصدك العكس، محدش يتم محاكمته على افكار (وإلا يبقى ارهاب فكري)، ولكن يتم محاسبته بناء على تصرفاته، لانه بداخل مجتمع ولكل فعل رد فعل، وبالتالي سيؤثر على من حولة في المجتمع
مينفعش نحاسب واحد على افكاره أو رأيه*


----------



## zama (28 مايو 2012)

> *فضيحه : محمد مرسى شاذ جنسياً ..!!!*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عادي ، طالما الموضوع مش in public و مفيش فيه feeling يبئا so what ، 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

مرسي يبئا رئيس يوم من أيام الأسبوع ، اللي هو يوم الـ فرج 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

سيادة الرئيس يبئا *** ، ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

و إخوان ، العقاد قال عليهم الـ خوان و أنا بقول الـ خو*ان ، يا نهار أبيض ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## zama (28 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بداية طريق الحريه التى احلم بها هو محاسبة الشخص ع افكاره وكلامه وليس ع تصرفاته *الشخصيه*



يا حبيبي ، عايز تحاسب الناس علي أفكارهم ، خلي الشعب يعيش يعمنا ..

==

بجد مش هينفع ، لأن اللي خلقنا هو اللي أعتبر نظرة الشهوة زنا ، 

دا معناه هيحاسب ع الفكرة ، لأن النظرة ما إلا مرحلة من مراحل بزوغ الفكرة ، بالتالي من 

ينتهج ذلك الأسلوب هـ يُــ أله صفته ، دا مش ينفع ..

بعدين تبئا فين الحرية اللي تبئا ، كأنها بـ تراقبك ، لو عملوا كدا ، أنا أشد شعري .. 

==

أنا شايف الشئ اللي أنت بـ تقصده و عنونته بالحرية ، يُختزل به جزء من مفهوم الحرية ، 

يعني هتبئا كدا (( حـــــــــر*يــــــــــة* هتتحول إلي حـــــــــــــر*بــــــــــة* )) ..

==

بالـ ختام ، إحترامي لـ رأيك ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2012)

*حتى و لو كان فعلا كدة زى ما بيقول

فالاسلام ما بيحرمش دا

فإيه المشكلة 

4/3 المماليك كانوا كدة 

و حكمونا قرون طويلة

المهم إنه يكون تابع للجماعة 

و غالبية التُبَّع بيكونوا كدة

*


----------



## zama (28 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> أنا اسفة يعنى ... شاذ ولا مش شاذ ... دة هيرأس مصر مش هنتجوزه !!! مالنا و مال حياته الجنسية !!!
> مش معنى كلامى انى من مؤيديه ... بس علاقاته حاجة و فكرة انه يرأس مصر حاجة تانية خالص



يا فندم ، سيادتك بـ مجتمع شرقي ، يعني حمية الغريزة عنده أساس توجه ، 

لكن الكلام دا عادي بالخارج ..

حضرتك شوفتي ، فيلم التجربة الدانمركية ، كانت آنيتا بتقول للوزير كدري ، *تابعي 

حوارهم* _ الأفلام مش للتسلية فقط _ ما بين شد و جذب بـ ثقافات التنشأة ، أختلافنا 

عن الغرب بـ تقبل ذلك (( قبول الثورة الجنسية و فروعها )) لا يعني ذلك محور تفتح رؤي ، 

بدون ما أسترسل كتير ، حضرتك تابعي كتب تناقش (( نشأة الثورة الجنسية عند الغرب و 

تطورها ، حضرتك هتعرفي كتير ، بـ تلك المعرفة هيوصلك سبب نفور مجتمعنا لـ تلك الأخبار 

_ بالظاهر _ و إعتياد ذلك هناك ، لجانب أن النظرة للمجتمعات لا تقتصر علي الحياة 

الجنسية فقط ، لكني بتكلم كدا ، لأن هو دا محور التعليق )) ..


----------



## zama (28 مايو 2012)

الحقيقة ، مدرسة مُلقي الفيديو _ العقيد المتقاعد / عفيفي _ هي مدرسة ولاد البلد ، 

بالبلدي ، بيضرب و يلاقي ، وجه اللوم لـ أجهزة الدولة (( أمن الدولة و المخابرات و التيت و الشريط ))

علي أساس أنه قال أيه عايز يظهر تخاذلهم ، علي إعتبار أنه يغطيهم ، بـ أساس إن المعلومات دي حلم 

بيها ، لئلا ينفر مستمعينه بل بالعكس يكسبهم ، طريقة الإلقاء عاطفية soft  أووي ، يقولك يا شعب مصر 

، هههههه ، يتكلم و يحجرش صوته علي أساس هي دي الجدية ، و يلاقي بئا و يُظهر الحنان لـ شباب

الأخوان و الإسلام ، و شوية دموع ، فيديو كوميدي أووي ، و خبر هزلي جداً ..

المجلس العسكري ، تقيل أووي ، بيلعب صح و بيدلع الحبايب ..

==

بـ صدق أشكر أختِ صاحبة الموضوع ، مُتشكر لأن موضوعك قدم لي أبتسامة كبيرة أووي ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 مايو 2012)

*سبق و كتبت الرد دة و اتمسح !!!!!!!! ايه اللى مسحه ؟؟؟ و هعيده تانى اهو حاااااااضر ... *




white.angel قال:


> *اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارب فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص
> *​



على اعتبار ان لو هو شاذ جنسيًا هينشر ثقافة الشذوذ و هو نازل باسم حزب اسلامى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و منين الثقة بان كلام الراجل دة صح ؟؟؟ اللى بيحصل دة اسمه هتك اعراض ... اعترضو براحتكم على الراجل قولو انه استبن قولو اى حاجة .. لكن احنا بلد شرقى الاعراض عندنا حاجة كبيرة ... التحرر و الثقافة مش اننا نرمى واحد بالباطل و نضحك عليه ... 



ROWIS قال:


> *شيء رائع فعلاً
> ماهههييي ظااااااااطت بقى
> -----------
> بس الفيديو مقلش ان مرسي شاذ جنسياً!
> *



يا استاذى الفاضل مش انا اللى قولت انه شاذ جنسيًا ... اللى كتب العنوان هو اللى قال !! و لو الفيديو مبيقولش تبقى المصيبة مصيبتين ... حاسب اللى كتب الموضوع على عنوانه المشين ( خصوصا اننا فى منتدى مسيحى هل هذا يليق !! )




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



عايز اى حاجة تهيص انت فيها ... ربنا يزيدك انبساط :smile02



zama قال:


> يا فندم ، سيادتك بـ مجتمع شرقي ، يعني حمية الغريزة عنده أساس توجه ،
> 
> لكن الكلام دا عادي بالخارج ..
> 
> ...



للعلم يا استاذى انا مقولتش غير كدة فى التعليق اللى سبق مسحه و عيدته هنا تانى .... احنا مجتمع شرقى ... هل يليق اننا نتكلم فى اعراض ناس و احنا غير متأكدين ؟؟ و هل يصح اننا ناخده خبر فكاهى ؟؟؟ لا يليق يا استاذى ... عارفة ان فى الخارج الثقافة الجنسية اكثر توسعًا و و غير الخارج فيه طبقات معينة فى مصر الكلام فى الثقافة الجنسية مباح شوية لاسباب كتيرة ربما احداهم  حكم المهنة و انه لا حياء فى العلم او غيره ... بس للاسف لسة مجتمعنا الشرقى عنده حساسية رهيبة فى الكلام فى المواضيع دى فمينفعش ابدا انى استبيح عرض حد و اتكلم عنه !!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 مايو 2012)

بل اكتشف ( المحترم دوما ) توفيق عكاشة 
فو جولة من عكاشياته 
أن السيد محمد مرسى شريب خمر !
يعنى ياجماعة ببساطة كده
الإخوان المسلمون يقدمون لكم محمد مرسى الشاذ ، شارب الخمر 
ومتنساش الإرهابى طبعا 
مقابل السيد الفقيه العابد أحمد شفيق 
هية دى مصر ياعبلة !!


----------



## zama (28 مايو 2012)

> فمينفعش ابدا انى استبيح عرض حد و اتكلم عنه !!



أسمحيلي ، أختلف مع حضرتك ،

الأسلوب المنتهج بالردود _ بما يكتنف أسلوبي _ ليس إستباحة أعراض ، لأننا :

1- ما إلا نقلنا خبر ، إضافتنا بالتعليق ليس إستباحة ، لأننا ما أشرنا _ كذباً _ أننا نمتلك الأدلة ..

2- دور ناقلي الأخبار و المحررين _ بـ سوق الصحافة _ لم يُشرعوا بـ إظهار تكذيب ، 

(( بالبلدي : مفيش إنعكاس ظل بدون مرآة عاكسة )) ..

3- لجانب أننا _ بما فيهم أنا _ تناولنا الرد ع الخبر بـ موضوعية ، لم ننل من قدر ذويهم جذافاً ، 

لكننا أقتصرنا تداول الردود علي صاحب الخبر ..

4- طبعاً ، كل كلامي ، لا يشير مُطلقاً للتكهن بـ إلحاق الخطأ بـ حضرتك ، أنا وضحت تعقيبي ، 

بـ نفس أسلوب تحفظ حضرتك و هو (( إبداء التعجب و الدهشة فقط )) ..



> ( خصوصا اننا فى منتدى مسيحى هل هذا يليق !! )



هذه جملة ، لـ رد حضرتك علي أ / رويس ، ردي لـ تلك الجملة ، لا تمت إلي موقفه البتة ، 

بالتالي ، له الحق للرد منفصلاً أو يؤيد إن رغب ..

تلك التوجه ، أنا أتحفظ عليه جداً ، لأنه توجه يأخذ بـ ظواهر الأمور ، بـ معني ، ليس لـ تدوال كلمات

 مثل (( شاذ أو غيره )) تشير لـ مجال ما كالجنس أو أي مجال ، ذلك لا يُعني إنخراط النهج العام 

بـ مجال مائدة أطروحات الأراء ، بالتالي لا داعي من الأستياء المعني بالنفور قُبيل بأن ذلك يتنافي 

مع المسيحيية ، الجنس لا يتنافي مع المسيحيية ، بـ معني أكثر عمومية 

(( ما يؤخذ علي الأنسان في عمله ، هو تدليس أستخدامه )) يعني حتي لو أتكلمنا و بـ توسع عادي ، 

لكن طبعاً مفترض الصمت لأجل مراعاة شعور التوجه العام ليس تراجع عن القناعات ..

*لا يصح مزج الصفة بالأسم* ..

بـ معني المسيحية أسم لـ باب ملائكي ، ما عُرف عند ذكر _ كمجرد إنطباعات لدي البعض _

كلمة الجنس أنه يعني الزنا و الـ ، بالتالي نكتسب نفور العموم لـ خطأ فعل ذلك (( اللي هو ، أزاي نذكر 

الجنس بـ منتدي مسيحي )) ..

==

بـ الختام ، أنا كلمت حضرتك ، بكل أخوة ، أنا واثق تقبلك للنقاش الموضوعي ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 مايو 2012)

zama قال:


> أسمحيلي ، أختلف مع حضرتك ،
> 
> الأسلوب المنتهج بالردود _ بما يكتنف أسلوبي _ *ليس إستباحة أعراض* ، لأننا :
> 
> ...




*طبعا كلامك على راسى .. و شرفتنى بردك المتفاهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2012)

العبو مع بعض يا ولاد ويعم زاما اتصل بيا عشان الخط خلل عندى :‎*‎


----------



## KARMA777 (28 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> عارفة وايت
> رجعنا تانى لموضوع اذا منتخبتش مرسى هتبقى ضد الاسلام
> وشفيق عاوز يلغى الشريعة عشان كدة الاقباط انتخبوة
> الانتخابات فى مصر ليست لها علاقة بالسياسة
> قائمة على الافكار الدينية  عشان كدة عمرنا منطلع لقدام ابدا



*يعنى ايه شفيق حيلغى الشريعة؟

يعنى حرية العقيدة لكلا الطرفين مثلا ؟
*​


----------



## white.angel (28 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *يعنى ايه شفيق حيلغى الشريعة؟
> 
> يعنى حرية العقيدة لكلا الطرفين مثلا ؟
> *​


*نعم .. هتتوفر حرية العقيده*
*ولكن ليس بالشكل الذى تتخيلنه ... *
*فمهما كانت الوسطيه .. فهى داخل اطار اسلامى ..!!*
*ولكن سيكون هناك نوع من المساواه*
*احد تصاريح شفيق الاخيره .. *
*انه اما يضيف ايات من الكتاب المقدس 
فى مناهج اللغه العربيه كالقرآن *
*اما ان يلغى النصوص الدينيه برمتها ...!!*

*واياً كانت الحريه الدينيه فهى ستكون خياليه مقارنةً بأن تسلط الاخوان على الحكم ..!!*​


----------



## KARMA777 (28 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *نعم .. هتتوفر حرية العقيده*
> *ولكن ليس بالشكل الذى تتخيلنه ... *
> *فمهما كانت الوسطيه .. فهى داخل اطار اسلامى ..!!*
> *ولكن سيكون هناك نوع من المساواه*
> ...



*مبدايا الاخوان ممكن يعملو اى حاجة فى سبيل انهم يلزقو على الكرسى حتى لو اضطروا لفعل حاجة بسيطة زى اللى بتقولى عليها دى

لانى بعتبر ادخال بعض ايات من الكتاب المقدس فى المناهج الدراسية ده جزء ضئيل جدا من الحقوق 
واستحاله شفيق يقدر يلغى الافكار الاسلامية فى المناهج
لان الازهر حيقف زى الشوكة فى الزور لاننا مش بلد علمانى

يعنى اللى شفيق بيقوله ده وان كنت اعتبره كلام فى الهواء ومش حيكون له مكان الا انه ولا حاجة من حقوق المسيحين وخصوصا المتنصرين
*


----------



## white.angel (28 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *مبدايا الاخوان ممكن يعملو اى حاجة فى سبيل انهم يلزقو على الكرسى حتى لو اضطروا لفعل حاجة بسيطة زى اللى بتقولى عليها دى*



* الحاجه البسيطه دى عندهم كفر ..!!*
*الاخوان اغبياء اكتر مما تتخيلين فى قمة ذكائهم تكون نقطة غبائهم *
*فهم يلهثون خلف السلطه وفقط ... وتمثيلهم لا يستطيعون الاحتفاظ به على طول الخط *
*بدليل مجلس الشعب ... اين الوعود التى وعدوا بها المصريين *
*بمجرد القفز على المقاعد ... تروا مشاكل الدوله *
*وتناقشوا فى جماع الوداع ...*
*وتناقشوا فى زواج الجوارى ...*
*و اشياء اكثر تمنعنى عفتى عن ذكرها ....!!*​


> *لانى بعتبر ادخال بعض ايات من الكتاب المقدس فى المناهج الدراسية ده جزء ضئيل جدا من الحقوق
> واستحاله شفيق يقدر يلغى الافكار الاسلامية فى المناهج
> لان الازهر حيقف زى الشوكة فى الزور لاننا مش بلد علمانى
> يعنى اللى شفيق بيقوله ده وان كنت اعتبره كلام فى الهواء *


*
معتقدش اننا نبقى عايشين فى قمع دينى
 هاييجى رئيس فى يوم وليله يخلى البلد كالغرب 
فى ثقافة الحريه و لكن نحن نتناقش من واقع 
ما نحن عليه وما نحن مقبلين عليه
انما لو هنقول المفروض ...... يبقى دخلنا درب تانى

وبخصوص انه كلام فى الهواء ...
 نحن لا نملك سوى تصديقه ...
 ولا نملك ايضاً التكهن بما سيقوم به

*


> *ومش حيكون له مكان الا انه ولا حاجة من حقوق المسيحين وخصوصا المتنصرين*


*
صدقينى فى الفتره الحاليه وضع المتنصرين افضل مما سبق 
فالأن على الاقل يمكن ان ينالوا سر المعموديه .. 
واصبح ليس من العسير ان يعيشوا بهدوء - نسبى - .. 
قديما كانت المعتقلات تتغذى على دمائهم ..!!
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 مايو 2012)

من شاذ ومين مو شاذ الله اعلم ما اتوقع ان في احد يقدر يجزم بحاجات زي دي الا اذا كان عنده دليل يعني 
بس احب ارد على الاخت ايرني  اللي تقول الاسلام مايحرم الشذوذ  مو صحيح كلامك
هو حرام عندنا لو فيه بعض المسلمين الشاذين مو معناته ان الاسلام هو اللي سمح لهم ما الدول الغربيه تحل الزواج الشواذ وتعطيهم الحقوق والمجتمع متقبلهم مع انهم مسيحين هل يعني ذلك ان المسيحيه سمحت لهم او كنائسهم راضيه مثلا!؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> من شاذ ومين مو شاذ الله اعلم ما اتوقع ان في احد يقدر يجزم بحاجات زي دي الا اذا كان عنده دليل يعني



*خلاص يكشفوا عليه ​*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بس احب ارد على الاخت ايرني  اللي تقول الاسلام مايحرم الشذوذ  مو صحيح كلامك
> هو حرام عندنا لو فيه بعض المسلمين الشاذين مو معناته ان الاسلام هو اللي سمح لهم ما الدول الغربيه تحل الزواج الشواذ وتعطيهم الحقوق والمجتمع متقبلهم مع انهم مسيحين هل يعني ذلك ان المسيحيه سمحت لهم او كنائسهم راضيه مثلا!؟



*

لأة بأة

الاسلام بيحلل دا

أومال الولدان بيعملوا إيه فى الجنة
​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 مايو 2012)

​ *



الاسلام بيحلل دا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



أومال الولدان بيعملوا إيه فى الجنة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الولدان للخدمة فى الجنة ​وليس للشذوذ !!​​*​


----------



## zama (29 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> العبو مع بعض يا ولاد ويعم زاما اتصل بيا عشان الخط خلل عندى :‎*‎



Thanks A lot For You ..

يعمنا ع الهوا كدا ، بعدين عندك يبئا بالآمان ..

==

بقولك ما تيجي تلعب معانا ، اللعب هيسخن أووي  ..


----------



## وائل رسلان (29 مايو 2012)

ازيكم يا اتفه ناس 

بصراحه انا كنت ولا زالت غير مقتنع بشفيق او محمد مرسى ....  لكن بعد ان قرأت هذا الموضوع فاننى سانتخب الدكتور مرسى 
بصراحه هى دى فعلا اخلاق المسيحيين وفى جميع منتدياتهم  اساتذه فى السب والقذف واللعن والكذب والتدليس  ويدعون ان دينهم  دين محبه .الدين الذى يامر بقتل الاطفال وشق بطووووووووون الحوامل .ههههههههههههههه والله انتم العن من اليهود

ما رايكم ان قلت لكم ان يسوع شاذ جنسيا ومعى دليل من الكتاب المقدس  (يو 13 :23 وكان متكئا في حضن يسوع واحد من تلاميذه كان يسوع يحبه...)

وداود جد يسوع كان شاذ ايضا (  يا اخي يوناثان.كنت حلوا لي جدا.محبتك لي اعجب من محبة النساء (صمويل التانى 1-26 )


----------



## zama (29 مايو 2012)

> أسمحيلي ، أختلف مع حضرتك ،
> 
> الأسلوب المنتهج بالردود _ بما يكتنف أسلوبي _ *ليس إستباحة أعراض* ، لأننا :
> 
> ...


 
   الأخت / شقاوة قلم ، مش هقول مجرد قصد كلامي لا يعني ذلك و أنه برئ ، 

   لكن مظهر الحروف المبدئي لا يعني ذلك ، أنا مجرد هزرت في التهريج  ..

   هزرت في التهريج ليس إستخفاف مني بالكلام الموجه لـ كريم شخصك ، ذلك وصف جاد لما أردت 

   الإشارة إليه ، التهريج يكمن بـ لسان ذائعي الأشاعة ، لأنهم و كأنهم ضاقت بيهم الدنيا ، لـ يسطروا 

   أشاعة بـ هذا البللم ، هزاري تنشأ بالرد الساخر المشفر _ مشفر لأجل مراعاتي للحياء العام و اللي 

   يفهم يبئا نجم _ للخبر المطروح ..

   ==



> 2- دور ناقلي الأخبار و المحررين _ بـ سوق الصحافة _ لم يُشرعوا بـ إظهار تكذيب ،
> 
> (( بالبلدي : مفيش إنعكاس ظل بدون مرآة عاكسة )) ..
> *
> انا اسفة بس دور المنتدى دور تبشيرى اولا قبل انه مجرد دور اخبارى !! في الخارج فيه قسم خاص باخبار الفضائح ...و فيه صحافيين وظيفتهم اصطياد الفضائح ... هل دة يصلح فى مجتمعنا الشرقى ؟ فإن تناقلنا الاخبار ننتقى منها ما يصلح مع طبيعة منتدانا و نتأكد من صحته ..*


 
   أمممممممم ، 

   طبعاً يا فندم لا مساس بـ دور المنتدي ، ليس لأجل أنني أدعي برائتي الملائكية ، لكن 

   العنصر الأقوي الفاصل الجذري الذي يشير لـ سلامة دور المنتدي التبشيري هو عدم 

   تأثير مجرد رد لـ مجرد خبر وسط عشرات المئات عن المواضيع ، لجانب ذلك أن الموضوع 

   لم ينل قدر إهتمام القائمسن ع المنتدي و لم يثبت ، يبئا كيف هنال أنا و الموضوع من دور 

   المنتدي التبشيري ، أنا مش بقول أن حضرتك ألحقتي بيا التهم ، لكن مجرد توضيح مني لـ 

   تعجب حضرتك تجاه تنافر موقفي تجاه جوهر موقف المنتدي ، فـ وضحت هوية و حجم كل 

   دور ، سواء دوري أو دور المنتدي ، *ذلك أولاً ..

*نيجي بئا لـ *ثانياً* : نظرة حضرتك بـ تقييم ما يصلح للعرض مع المنتدي أو لا ، فهي ليست 

   دور عضويتنا الخضرا ، ذلك يشير لـ وجوب إلمام حضرتك بـ حدود العضوية ..*

ثالثاً : *دورنا بأننا نتأكد من صحة الخبر ، ذلك بند تم إرساؤه بـ قوانين منتدانا ، 

   لكن الآن لسنا بـ فاعلي الآثم ، لأننا 

   لم نعرض الخبر بالقسم الأخباري _ الذي يشترط رفق الخبر بالمصدر _ و لم نتجاهل قانون 

   القسم و بالتالي فأننا لسنا فاعلي الآثم و ينتفي عنا كل شبه ظلال سوء و عدم إستحقاقنا 

   لـ بند النصح و الإرشاد لأننا لم نشرع بالتقصير الناتج عنه بالطبع خطأ ، أنا بـ وضح بس .. *

رابعاً : *هتناول مع حضرتك أبعاد الألتزام بالقانون من عدمه ، بالفارق ربما يظهر حقيقة نيتنا 

  أننا أخطئنا أم لا ، بالتالي من حق الجميع لدي ، إظهار التراجع عن الخطأ لأن ذلك أسلوب 

  صحي ، نبدأ 

  لو كنا بـ قسم الأخبار ، كان يستلزم وجوب الإشارة لـ مصدر الخبر ، بحالة تكذيب الخبر ، 

  يظهر موضوع أخر مستدل المصدر ، يـ عنون بـ تكذيب الخبر ، ذلك مراسم قسم الأخبار و 

  نهجه ..

  هنا تم الأشارة للخبر ، بشكل ينتفي عنه أي ضلالة أو تكذيب ، لأنه خبر تلفاز العرض ، 

  بحسب ما لدي من هامش معرفة ، الخبر يسقط عنه أي محاولة للتركيب و التدليس ، 

  بالتالي الخبر بـ جوهر عرضه سليم ، *طريقة* عرضه يُثبت صفاء النية و حُسن الضمير ، *مكان *

  عرضه يكتنف عموم المواضيع ، التي تشرد عن مظلة المطابقة لـ قانون أي قسم (( ذلك 

  يعني ترقق أولي الأمر و عدم النية لـ تصيد الخطأ لـ ذويهم بل توفير كل ما بإمكانهم )) ، تم 

  الأختيار القسم العام للعرض ، برغم أن الموضوع الخبري ، له صحيفة قسم الأخبار ، ذلك 

  ليس تجاهل منا بـ نظام المنتدي ، لكن قسم الأخبار ، يشترط الردود ليس الحوار (( ذلك 

  يشير لـ ألتزامنا تجاه أسس المنتدي النظامية )) ، 

  نحن نفضل الحوار لـ جانب عدم رأرأتنا بالتطلع لأ ي مخالفة تتعدي علي نظام المنتدي ، 

  بالتالي أخترنا القسم العام ،لجانب أن شارتنا بـ تحرير الأخبار حيادية للغاية ، 

 تم عرض الخبر و لم يظهر تكذيب له ، لم ندعي يقينه (( هنا الرأئ و الرأئ الأخر ))،لم يظهر الرأئ المُكذب أو الأخر من الأساس ..*

خامساً : *حضرتك أختنا ، بالتالي محور كلامك يشير للغيرة علي النظام العام 

 _ الذي لم نخالفه بالأساس _ بالتالي يسقط عن حضرتك أي تكهن بـ سوء الظن 

 بنا ، لأنه ليس مصلحة لكِ بـ هذا ، إذن أبغي إن حضرتك تُعيدي النظر بـ بعض قناعتك 

 التي تخص منبر تقييمك الشخصي للأمور ..



> 3- لجانب أننا _ بما فيهم أنا _ تناولنا الرد ع الخبر بـ موضوعية ، لم ننل من قدر ذويهم جذافاً ،
> 
> لكننا أقتصرنا تداول الردود علي صاحب الخبر ..
> *
> موضوعية !!! ليا تحفظ على الكلمة دى ...*


 
 حقك يا فندم ، بالتالي ، ليس لي حروف ردود لـ تلك الأقتباس الكامل ، لأن تحفظك لم يشير 

 لـ عناصر تستوجب الرد بالتأخي أو بـ توضيح هوية الأختلاف ..



> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عادي ، طالما الموضوع مش in public و مفيش فيه feeling يبئا so what ،
> 
> ...


 
 إستفسار مُتعجب وجيه ، 

 لئلا أنتهج بند التكرار لما تم توضيحه بالسطور السالفة بـ تلك الرد ، هستعير كلمة 

 (( هزرت في التهريج )) ، حضرتك أسترجعي الباقي ..

 لجانب أن كلمة إشارتي للموضوعية لم تُذيل بـ تلك الحروف تحديداً ، لكنها كانت عقب 

 أتجاه أخر بـ ردي الذي كان يكتنف جزء منه تلك الكلمات الساخرة ، 

 بالتالي ، لا يصح و أحتج و أعترض علي نسق تلك الكلمات و لصقها بـ كلمات تشير أن هذا هو 

 موضوعيتي ، لو كان ذلك القص و اللصق ، هو ما نتج عن إقتباس حضرتك لـ مفهوم كلامي المنبثق لـ 

 حضرتك ، فلا إعتراض إذن ، لأن كلٍ منا يفهم ما يشاء ، لجانب أنني لم أنتوي إقحام ذاتي بـ أصوليات 

 فكر الأخر بل أكتفي بالتعامل مع ظاهر عمله فقط ..



> *ليك حق التعقيب و ليا حق الرد بدون زعل*


 
 يا فندم مفيش زعل ، و أنا هزعل نفسي بالعافية يعني ، أنا أحب الهدوء ، فلا داعي لـ ضجري ..

 حضرتك ردي بـ راحتك ، ع الرحب و السعة  ..



> هذه جملة ، لـ رد حضرتك علي أ / رويس ، ردي لـ تلك الجملة ، لا تمت إلي موقفه البتة ،
> 
> بالتالي ، له الحق للرد منفصلاً أو يؤيد إن رغب ..
> 
> ...


 
 لأ أنا مقولتش إن حضرتك قولتي كدا نصاً ، بدليل أني لم أستخدم علامتي التنصيص الحواري 

 هذا (( *"* أبجدهوز *"* )) ، دا حضرتك اللي بتقوليلي أني أنا قولت كدا نقلاً عن لسانك ، 

 أنا أستحالة هقول كلام علي لسان حد ، و الحد دا مقالوش ، عشان ماوقعش نفسي بالغلط و 

 أتزنئ بـ خانة الـ يك ، لكن ممكن لو عايز أتلاعب ، أعتقد أني أقدر أعمل أكتر من شئ ، 

 أبسطهم تحوير اللفظ مرة بـ ظاهر حروفه و أخر بـ تطويع مضمونه ، بالنسبة للأدلة ، لو الموضوع أو 

 الموقف يستدعي ، يتم زخرفة بسيطة بـ بث الكلام فـ ينتج عن ذلك رد فعل ، أتصيد منه الدليل ،

 كل دا جزء من وسيلة ، طبعاً أتوسم بالأخر قمة التفوق ، بالتالي عند كبوتي _ لو حصلت _ يظهر 

 أسلوب تعامل أخر ، أنا بـ تكلم كدا ليس لـ سذاجتي أو برائتي البلهاء ، لأ ، أنا بـ حاول أوضح أبعاد 

 أني مش محتاج أتكلم علي لسان حد ، لأني أقدر أجيبه بـ أساليب تانية ..

*نرجع لـ موضوعنا ،  *

تلك العبارة عن لساني " *الجنس لا يتنافي مع المسيحيية *" (( 1 )) ، 

تلك العبارة عن لسان حضرتك " ( خصوصا اننا فى منتدى مسيحى هل هذا يليق !! ) " 

(( 2 )) ، 

أنا قولت العبارة رقم (( 1 )) وسط سياق عام بالتعقيب علي عبارة حضرتك رقم (( 2 )) الموجه لـ أ / رويس ، 

*التحليل المنطقي :*

أنا قولت أن " الجنس لا يتنافي مع المسيحية " لأن حضرتك بتقولي 

" خصوصاً أننا بمنتدي مسيحي و هل هذا يليق  !! " ، مضمون العبارتين يطابقوا بعض ، سبق و وضحت 

بعض التنويهات عن مقاصدي بالسطور السالفة ، لجانب لو حضرتك هتعلني عدم قصدك لـ ذلك ، أيضاً أرفقي 

موقفك بـ أن مازلت مُصر عن قصدي ، لأنني مُلم بـ مدي أبعاد كلماتي و حروفي ، بالتالي لو حضرتك لك قصد 

مختلف ، أنا لا أقرأ الغيب ، ذلك دليل لـ حُسن نيتي بأنني لم أتحرك إنقياداً لـ تكهناتي بل لـ ظاهر ما أمامي ، 

بالتالي أنا لم و لن أسئ الظن بـ أي عبارة .. 




> *اتكلم فى الجنس كما تشاء ... انا كان قصدى حاجة تانية خالص *
> 
> لكن طبعاً مفترض الصمت لأجل مراعاة شعور التوجه العام ليس تراجع عن القناعات ..
> 
> ...



يا فندم ، حضرتك ، بـ تعيدي أسلوب تقاذف الأخر ،

سبق و وضحت بالسطور السالفة لهذا الأقتباس المكتظ ، بـ حقيقة هوية كلامنا ، محور توجهنا ، 

لجانب ما يُشترط من وجود معايير تُثبت أننا أخطئنا أو أسئنا أم لا ، 

حضرتك قولتي جهراً _ طبقاً لـ سابق تكهن _ " *هو رمى الناس بالكذب و الباطل !!!! *"

إن كان لدي حضرتك ، دليل واحد ، دليل واحد بس ، أو هرضي بـ قرينة _ القرينة لم تُعامل معاملة الدليل بـ سلك 

القضاء _ قدميها ، لكن أهم شئ بـ تقدمة حضرتك ، أنها تستوفي كافة أركان السطور العليا و تُظهر الجديد ، 

لئلا ندور بـ حلقة مُفرغة و متكررة ، يبئل هضيع وقت حضرتك و ألتمس الترفق بـ مجهودي أيضاً ..

==

طبعاً أكرر (( عدم ظني أو تكهني ، بإن حضرتك سيئة الظن بينا ، بل أدرك  أن ما تلتمسيه ما هو إلا التطلع 

للجودة ، بالإثبات ليس بنا شئ مما ذُكر ، لكني لست كامل ، بالتالي طلبت من حضرتك أن تُعيدي النظر بـ قناعاة 

منبر تقييمك )) أتمني قبول كلامي بـ أخوة ، لأني لم أتطلع إلا لـ ذلك فقط ..

==

كـ حُسن الختام (( الأختلاف بالرأئ لا يُفسد للود قضية )) قول مأثور ،

قولي أنا (( الأختلاف بالبط لا يُفسد للوز صينية )) قول مقتبس بـ أسلوب القياس  ..


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

وائل رسلان قال:


> ازيكم يا اتفه ناس
> 
> بصراحه انا كنت ولا زالت غير مقتنع بشفيق او محمد مرسى ....  لكن بعد ان قرأت هذا الموضوع فاننى سانتخب الدكتور مرسى
> بصراحه هى دى فعلا اخلاق المسيحيين وفى جميع منتدياتهم  اساتذه فى السب والقذف واللعن والكذب والتدليس  ويدعون ان دينهم  دين محبه .الدين الذى يامر بقتل الاطفال وشق بطووووووووون الحوامل .ههههههههههههههه والله انتم العن من اليهود
> ...



عجباً يا صديقي الحلو كنت فاكرك على الأقل بتؤمن بأن داود من الأنبياء وبأن المسيح نبي حسب القرآن كما يقول كل مسلم، ولكنك تقول أنهم شواذ جنسياً !!! كنت فاكرك بتؤمن بعصمة الأنبياء، أو بتؤمن على الأقل أنهم من الله !!! أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير، كن معافي 
​


----------



## zama (29 مايو 2012)

وائل رسلان قال:


> ازيكم يا اتفه ناس
> 
> بصراحه انا كنت ولا زالت غير مقتنع بشفيق او محمد مرسى ....  لكن بعد ان قرأت هذا الموضوع فاننى سانتخب الدكتور مرسى
> بصراحه هى دى فعلا اخلاق المسيحيين وفى جميع منتدياتهم  اساتذه فى السب والقذف واللعن والكذب والتدليس  ويدعون ان دينهم  دين محبه .الدين الذى يامر بقتل الاطفال وشق بطووووووووون الحوامل .ههههههههههههههه والله انتم العن من اليهود
> ...



دا أنت ممل ، يا أخي أفيدنا ، بدال ذلك الأنحطاط ، حولت مجري خبر لـ يقين ، لكنه 

بالطبع أصبح يقين _ لعدم وجود تكذيب فضلاُ عن إنتهاجك أسلوب الضغينة بـ كاشفي 

المستور _ بالعموم الكلام مرآه صاحبه ، أنت عبرت بـ صدق عن تفاهة رؤيتك ، 

أنت عندك عدم نضج وجداني ، بـ دليل أنك لما بـ تزعل _ زي ما الخبر زعلك _ ممتهن أسلوب 

التعبير الطفولي عن الرفض ، و بدأ تشتم و تهبل ..

من فضلك ، أمشي ع الأقل من الموضوع ..


----------



## just girl (29 مايو 2012)

*صراحة.. اسلوب البنى ادم اللى بيتكلم مستفز... و حدة نظراته واِماءته فيها سخرية واهانة لشخص المرشح ** محمد مرسى **... وسؤال " ليه " ؟؟...*
*ليه لا احترم من اختلف معه ويكون وجه اعتراضى ونقدى يقبل المعلاجة .. ليه دائماً بننقد نقد هدااام ميساعدش حتى المُنتقد ولا المنتقِد للوصول لاى نتيجة سوى الرفض ..!!!*

*انا اعترض تماماً على اسلوب والرسالة التى يحملها الشخص ده وان كانت بهذه الكيفية ..*
*** احنا اكبر من كدة ** *


----------



## just girl (29 مايو 2012)

*وااااااااااااااااو .. افحمتنا يا اخ رسلان.. ما هذااااااا  ... .*

*الم تقرء ردى بكونى مسيحية كتبته وهو يسبق ردك *

*بمشاركة واحدة !!*

*دعنى اقتبسه لك علك تراااااااه...* .

*صراحة.. اسلوب البنى ادم اللى بيتكلم مستفز... و حدة نظراته واِماءته فيها سخرية واهانة لشخص المرشح ** محمد مرسى **... وسؤال " ليه " ؟؟...
ليه لا احترم من اختلف معه ويكون وجه اعتراضى ونقدى يقبل المعالجة .. ليه دائماً بننقد نقد هدااام ميساعدش حتى المُنتقد ولا المنتقِد للوصول لاى نتيجة سوى الرفض ..!!!*

*انا اعترض تماماً على اسلوب والرسالة التى يحملها الشخص ده وان كانت بهذه الكيفية ..*
*** احنا اكبر من كدة ***

*اما كتابنا المقدس الذى تعيبه فان لم تؤمن به فايمانك منتقص بحسب كلام القرءان الكريم *** _*قل امنت بالله وملائكته وكُتُبه ورُسُله لا نفرق بين احدِ من رُسُله ونحن له مسلمون*_ **

*انتبه يا أخى لكى لا توقع نفسك فى ادانة صعبة.. .*

*احتـــرامى وأكثر،، ،، ،،*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 مايو 2012)

استاذ زاما ... تقيبى على حضرتك هيكون بكرة او بعده .. فور انتهائى من الامتحانات

و ربنا يسامحكم خليتو اللى يسوى و اللى ميسواش يدخل يتكلم ... حاجة متوقعة من الاول عشان كدة كان ارحملنا لو متحطش الموضوع دة من الاساس

استاذ وائل اسفة انى مكنتش اعرف ان محمد مرسى .. من اولياء الله الصالحين .. و لو كلفت خاطرك و قريت كنت هتعرف انى و انا مسيحية رفضت الاهانة للراجل من اول ما التوبيك نزل ... لكن انت غاوى شتيمة و السلام


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> استاذ زاما ... تقيبى على حضرتك هيكون بكرة او بعده .. فور انتهائى من الامتحانات
> 
> و ربنا يسامحكم خليتو اللى يسوى و اللى ميسواش يدخل يتكلم ... حاجة متوقعة من الاول عشان كدة كان ارحملنا لو متحطش الموضوع دة من الاساس
> 
> استاذ وائل اسفة انى مكنتش اعرف ان محمد مرسى .. من اولياء الله الصالحين .. و لو كلفت خاطرك و قريت كنت هتعرف انى و انا مسيحية رفضت الاهانة للراجل من اول ما التوبيك نزل ... لكن انت غاوى شتيمة و السلام



هذا طبيعي أن يحدث، واتعودنا عليه، فقط لا تحزني أو تتضايقي يا أختي الحلوة في كنيسة الله، اهتمي بامتحاناتك، وألف مبروك على نجاحك مقدماً، اتمنى لك كل التوفيق طالباً من الله الحي أن يهبك كل راحة نفسيه ويعينك في كل أمور حياتك، ويقويكي في الامتحان وتعودي لينا مكللة بالنجاح آمين
​


----------



## zama (29 مايو 2012)

> استاذ زاما ... تقيبى على حضرتك هيكون بكرة او بعده .. فور انتهائى من الامتحانات


الأخت / شقاوة قلم ، خدي وقتك ..

==



> و ربنا يسامحكم خليتو اللى يسوى و اللى ميسواش يدخل يتكلم ... حاجة متوقعة من الاول عشان كدة كان ارحملنا لو متحطش الموضوع دة من الاساس


الأخت / شقاوة قلم ، بالطبع لست أ ُقحم نفسي بإختيار سُــبل تفكيرك ، لكِ الحرية ،

لكن أحنا مغلطناش بـ تناولنا للموضوع ، لجانب أن طريقة عرضه شفافة ، في طرق عروض تانية ، 

لكن لا مجال للإشارة ليها الآن ..

طالما ، حضرتك مازلتي مُصرة لـ رؤية و تقييم موقفنا بالسلب ، أستأذنك ، أرفقي لومك الأخوي بالدليل ،

لـ نستفيد بالخطأ و نعدله ..

"* تفادي الخطأ لا يعني _ بالضرورة _ أن يتحول لـ هروب* "

ما الخطأ الذي يكمن بـ حروفنا أو توجهنا ؟؟ 

لازم لكل شئ بالحياة ، هتلاقي إعتراضات عليه ، التقييم الأمثل _ برأيئ _ يكون بـ أساس

ليس بـ قدر عدد الأعتراضات ، لكن بـ كيفية و قدر عطاء الشئ ، لو هنحتسب ، لأ الشئ دا (( س ))

هيعترض عليه ، الشئ دا (( ص )) هنخسر مناصرته ، يبئا هنفضل واقفين مكانا ، بالحالة دي يبئا كويس 

لو عرفنا نحافظ علي مكانا ، لازم بذل شئ لـ كسب شئ أكبر ، الموضوع مش كيميا ، مش هينفع 

التعامل الرخو مع الأمور ، لازم حسم ..

==

ركزي بـ إمتحاناتك يا أختِ ، أتمنالك أن تربو من هدفك ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​ *
> الولدان للخدمة فى الجنة
> وليس للشذوذ !!*​



*خدمة ؟؟؟ !!!!!

هو الانسان ح يبقى محتاج خدمة فى الجنة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+;319770[QUOTE قال:
			
		

> 9]*خدمة ؟؟؟ !!!!!*


آه تصورى 

*



هو الانسان ح يبقى محتاج خدمة فى الجنة ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/QUOTE]*

*فضل وإحسان من الله*

*شوفى النص ده كده*

*
يَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ (17) بِأَكْوَابٍ وَأَبَارِيقَ وَكَأْسٍ مِنْ مَعِينٍ (18)   الواقعة


{ ولدان مخلدون } : أي على شكل الأولاد لا يهرمون فيخدمونهم أبداً .​{ بأكواب وأباريق } : يطوف عليهم الولدان الخدم بأكواب وهي أقداح

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]
> 
> *فضل وإحسان من الله*
> 
> ...



*و لا ينزفون​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (30 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و لا ينزفون​*


ايه تفسيرك ليها بقى ؟
معهلش 
إحنا بنتعلم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ايه تفسيرك ليها بقى ؟
> معهلش
> إحنا بنتعلم


*
لا أنا مش بفسر و لا حاجة

التفاسير موجودة فى المواقع الاسلامية

سواء شيعة و أو سُنَّة

*


----------



## چاكس (30 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خدمة ؟؟؟ !!!!!
> 
> هو الانسان ح يبقى محتاج خدمة فى الجنة ؟؟؟؟*



*اصل عندهم فى الجنة الواحد هيبقى مشغووول بفض بكارة العذروات ،  فمش هيبقى حد فيهم فاضى انه يخدم نفسه يا عينى ، فهيبقى محتاج حد يناوله الاكل و الشرب و الخمر و الحشيش ....الخ
نعذرهم برضوا هيتعبوا جاااامد *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مايو 2012)

zama قال:


> الأخت / شقاوة قلم ، مش هقول مجرد قصد كلامي لا يعني ذلك و أنه برئ ،
> 
> لكن مظهر الحروف المبدئي لا يعني ذلك ، أنا مجرد هزرت في التهريج  ..
> 
> ...



*ههههههه الف هنا و شفا 

شكرا لردود حضرتك  *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مايو 2012)

zama قال:


> الأخت / شقاوة قلم ، بالطبع لست أ ُقحم نفسي بإختيار سُــبل تفكيرك ، لكِ الحرية ، لكن أحنا مغلطناش بـ تناولنا للموضوع ، لجانب أن طريقة عرضه شفافة ، في طرق عروض تانية ، لكن لا مجال للإشارة ليها الآن ..
> 
> *مش فاهمة الشفافية من وجهة نظر حضرتك ايه بالظبط .. بس ياريت ترجع للمشاركات كان احد الاعضاء رد عليا و قالى ان الفيديو مفهوش ان محمد مرسى شاذ جنسيًا و دة يتنافى مع العنوان ... فهل هذه الشفافية التى تتحدث عنها ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...



*شكرًا على امنيتك الجميلة 
اسمحلى هتكون آخر مشاركة مش هرد تانى 
لان الاختلاف بينا فى طريقة نشأة فى عادات و قناعات مش هتتغير من حوار او اتنين و لا حتى 10 ... انا وضحت وجهة نظرى و قناعتى الشخصية على اساس نشأتى المسيحية  و حضرتك عرضت وجهة نظرك و قناعتك الشخصية على اساس نشأتك 
اتشرفت بالحوار معاك *


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2012)

موقفك ، بـ " *إن حضرتك مش هتردي تاني* " ذلك للإيضاح العام ، لئلا بـ زخم السطور يظهر مفهوم 

أخر يُلصق بـ حقيقة موقفك ..

لو حضرتك هتردي ، أتشرف و أقرأ ..



> *انا مش فاهمة ايه دخل شخصى بالحوار !!!!! ياسيدى الفاضل انا واحدة دخلت كتبت مشاركة على الموضوع و لم اتوجه بالكلام لاى شخص ... حضرتك بقدرة قادر اخدت كلامى اقتباس و رديت عليا شخصيًا و فى كل مشاركة تقولى لا مساس لشخصك هو انا جيبت سيرة شخصى أصلا ؟؟ انا برد على تعقيب حضرتك على كلامى اللى كان غير موجه لحضرتك او لغيرك كانت مشاركة فى الموضوع نفسه .. تكرارك لكلمة " شخصك الكريم " يثير الشبهة و كإنك تحاول فعلا تحادثنى شخصيا و تتستر على ذلك ... *



أنا لما قولت " شخصك الكريم " لم أكن تواق لـ إقحام شخصك _ عنوة _ بالحوار ، *ذكرت* 

كلمة " كريم شخصك " لأجل تبجيل دور من يُقابلني بالحوار ، لا أقصد ذكر كلمة شخصك جذافاً ، 

تلك عفوية أسلوب مني ، لا شك أنها خطأ يؤخذ بي ، لأن الأخر غير مُطالب بكشف ما بـ صدري ، 

بالتالي ليس لي مصلحة _ *بصدق* _ لـ إثارة الشبهات ، لأني بتواجد هنا لـ أقضي جزء من ربيع وقتي ،

*أأسف* _ ألتمس قبوله _ لـ إلتباس المفهوم بـ سببي ..

==



> *و حديث حضرتك المشفر ... على ايه التشفير اذا كان العنوان اباح الكلام ببساطة .. و يعنى ايه هزار فى التهريج ... هل يصح التهريج فى عرض انسان ؟ هل تقبل نصف هذا الكلام على احد تعرفه ( و لن اقل احد يخصك ) فإن كنت تقبله على حد من معارفك .. فهرج كما تشاء *



الحديث مُشفر ، مراعاة لكافة الرؤي ، التي تعتبر الكلام خطأ أو لأ ، *أختصرت و شفرت* ..

الموضوع أشار لـ من يُبيح ، لكن الموضوع بـ جوهره أي طريقة عرضه *لن يُبيح* ، 

الموضوع أشار لـ كلام مُرسل و لم يُشرف بـ تنسيق إعداده ..

" *هزرت في التهريج* " عبارة لي تُعني الآتي :

هزار = خفة ظل مني ، ليست بالضرورة تُقبل لدي الكافة ..

تهريج = هو ما حدث ، من قـِــبل إستخدام مَّـنْ يتلاسنوا بالسياسة 

(( أمثال / سيادة العقيد / عفيفي )) ..

لم أتطرق لـ موقفي ، بـ قبولي لـ أحد أعرفه أو لأ ، كـ *إستدلال واضح ، أنني لم أخاطب الأخر 

لـ شخصه بل لـ فكره ..* 



> *مين جاب سيرة انك هتنال من دور المنتدى التبشيرى ؟؟ حضرتك اقرا كلامى فى سياقه العام الاول و بعدين عقب ... كلامى عن دور المنتدى التبشيرى على اعتبار انه الدور الاول و الاولى بالاهتمام كان ردًا على كلام حضرتك فى حديثك المسهب عن دور الصحافة و قوانينها .. فكان ردى ان الدور الاساسى للمنتدى تبشيرى و ليس اخبارى فلا يصح تطبيق قوانين الصحافة بما فيها من اخطاء هنا لمجرد اننا ننقل خبر نضحك عليه شوية ..
> 
> *



شئ جميل إستهلال الكلام ، بـ إن دوري ليس ينال من دور المنتدي *التبشيري* ، أهو نقطة تتحسب 

لي ليس عليا ..

*بـ حسب إعتقادي _ إعتقاد لي لا واقع مفهوم سيادتك _* لـ فكر حضرتك المطروح بـ صدد مفهوم 

التبشير تحديداً ، أري أن حضرتك تعني بالتبشير هو إذاعة الخبر الأكاديمي للـ معتقد و الديانة 

المسيحية ..

*التبشير* معناه _ بحسب مفهومي المكتسب و المنقح لـ قراءاتي _ هو ذيوع الخبر أياً كان ..

عند إكتشاف خطأ الخبر و مُناهضة أساريره و حروفه ، يُقابل الموقف السابق ، بـ *أسواق المناظرات* 

(( مائدة الحوار حديثاً )) ، مثل التي أنهت بـ حياة المُعلم الأول / *سقراط* تجاه أصحاب السفاسطة الوشاة ..

عقب تلك السطور ، الموضوع _ الذي يمثلني لـ شراكتي به و أسلوبي المعنون لـ جبهة مفهومي _

لن يمس دور المنتدي لأن :

1- جوهر توجه المنتدي له أقسامه الخاصة التي لم يخارطها كلامنا هذا ..

2- جوهر توجه المنتدي *ليس متقوقع* _ بالتالي حساباته ليست تأخذ بالحرف بل بـ تقدير حقيقة المفهوم _ ، *بل مُسطر* (( تسطيره يعني إحكام الرؤي بالمفهوم )) .. 

برأيئ ، كفي لـ هذا الحد الكلام الكبير ، أحنا مضمون كلامنا *لا يتعدي دائرة إختلاف وجهات النظر لا حتي الأراء المحورية ..*

كلامي _ بحقيقة الأمر _ لا يرقي لـ يكون قوانين صحافة ، بل مجرد مفهوم شخصي لـ مجرد قارئ ، 

وجهة نظر الفرد لـ تنل مراسم القوانين ، يجب أن تخضع لـ أطر تحليل و تشريح و تشريع تُظهرها 

بـ جوهرها النهائي كـ *قانون ،* لكل قانون _ أيضاً _ ثغراته لدي أي دستور ، أبسط دليل :

هناك حاملي البراءة بـ مظلة دساتير محتلفة ، يعني الثغرات لا مفر منها ، أتكلمت بـ كل دا لأجل 

لأن كلامي ليس قانون و *ليس مُسهب كما ذكرتي حضرتك عني* ، مُتشكر لـ رأيك ..

==



> *انا ملمة جيدا بحدود عضويتى الخضراء و فى غنى عن تذكيرى بها .. لكن تقييمى لما يصلح ولا يصلح للعرض اعذرنى لو قولتلك انه نابع من تربية مسيحية أصيلة .. علمونى فيها انتقاد الاخر فى حدود لا تخدش حياء احد .. علمونى ان اعراض الناس غير قابلة للحوار او الانتقاد .. علمونى انى بالبلدى مجرش شكل حد .. مسببش العثرة لحد ... اعذرنى لو كانت دى وجهة نظرى المسيحية اللى اتربيت انا عليها *



 ، أختِ _ إن سمحتي لي بالأخوة _ أنا مُعجب بأسلوب الحديث أووي _ مش هقول أسلوب شخصك 

لئلا تضربيني هههههه ، أة بضحك و مش بهرج و لا بهزر _ من فضلك و بعد إذنك لحظة بجد ..

بصراحة أنا أتربيت _ مش شرط زيك أو لأ _ لكني أنتفضت كل شئ و بدأت أسس ذاتي طبقاً 

لـ قناعاتي التي تروق لي *بالبيان* فقط ، الحياة مذاهب (( مسيحية أو غيره )) ..

1 ) لماذا أعذرك لـ تربيتك المسيحية التي تنال سمو قناعتك ؟؟ !!

هل مثلاً الأنحياد عن ذلك الطريق _ إن كان ذلك _ خطأ ، أم أن الصحة و الصواب هي حكر 

نظرتك فحسب فلذلك تطلبي العذر لـ دورك الحواري لا شخصك ؟؟ !!

حضرتك حروفك تتطلب تدقيق بالطرح لأني أود حوار _ بـ صدد موقف توضيح وجهة نظر _ لا مبارزة 

يحكتم فيها بالفوز لـ من يكثر كبواته ..

*بصدق " أنا مش عايز أعذرك ، لا تجبر مني تجاهك ، بل لأني لا أريدك بـ موقف يستدعي أن 

أقدم لكِ العذر .. "* 



> *مكنتش اعرف ان المنتدى العام مباح فيه الحديث فى شذوذ الناس الجنسى ... مكنش نازل دة فى قوانين المنتدى او ربما انا تناسيت قراءة البند دة !! ربما .. كل شئ وارد .. اعتذر عن عدم التحرى فى قراءة القوانين فيما يخص كرامة الناس و حياتهم الجنسية ... و انااصغر بكتير من انى انصح حد .. انا كان كلامى موجه فى العموم و احب افكرك برضه ان حضرتك الى فتحت الحوارات دى كلها .. انا قولت مشاركة و كفيت خيرى شرى و سكت .. فمتلومنيش على الردود لان حضرتك اللى طلبتها
> *



مباح أيه ؟؟ 

هو يعني حضرتك لقتينا بالمايوووو ، دا إن كان المايوووو عيب يعني ، حضرتك روقي ، 

هدئئ من روعك يا أختِ  ..

حضرتك أسم شفتك لا شخصك / شقاوة قلم ، أستحضري براءة طفولتك معانا و أتشاقي معانا ..

بس بصراحة حلوة عبارتك " *كفيت خيري شري* " حسستيني أننا بنتخانق ، أحنا بنلعب ..



> *واضح ان حضرتك من عشاق الاسهاب و الاسترسال فى الكلام .. اتعبتنى القراءة و تكرار الكلام ... و ملخص كلامك فى اللى انا مظللاه باللون الاحمر ...
> انا مقولتش ان كاتب الموضوع دلس او خادع او كذب كما تحاول ان تشير حضرتك .. انا الى قولته ان كان صاحب الفيديو مخادع و كاذب و الكلام كله اشاعات .. فلا يليق ان نكون مروجين للاشاعات فى مقابل كام تقييم على كام مشاركة مش منطق يعنى .. كدة بنشترك فى الغلط ... و حضرتك عايز يكون فيه حوار ... حوار فى ايه ؟ فى عرض الراجل ؟ عشان كدة نازل فى المنتدى العام ؟ كان يفضل تكتفى بالردود .... و بالنسبة لفكرة تكذيبه من عدم تكذيبه .. القانون اللى حضرتك كنت بتتكلم عنه بيقول " البينة على من أدعى " يعنى مرسى مش مطالب انه يقول انه برئ .. عمر عفيفى اللى محتاج اثبات صحة كلامه ( دة كلام القانون مش كلامى )...
> *



بالظبط كدا (( البينة علي من أدعي )) ، أنا و الموضوع المشترك به ، لم ندعي شئ بل مجرد نشرنا 

، المُدعي هو يتحدث بالفيديو يبئا البينة و الحساب _ كمان _ عليه ، 

المُدعي هو سيادة العقيد المتقاعد / عفيفي ، أنا بتفرج بس ..

أنا فعلاً من عشاق *الإسهاب* *الهادف* ، الذي يُفيد إستحضار ما بالصدور ، و نعد نضحك مع بعض ، 

ساعة الحظ مش بتتعوض ، حضرتك متشددة أووي أووي أووي ..

يعني مكنش فيه داعي ، إن حضرتك تديني إنطباع ليس بالجيد عن التربية المسيحية ، 

كان ممكن توصليلي أنني مُسهب و ولد كلامه كتير ع الفارغ بـ عبارة ضمنية (( مستطرد الإنحدار ))

أو أي تشبيه يماثل الإسهاب بشكل مُقنع و خفيف شوية ، لأننا مش هنعيب ببعض ، أحنا بنتبادل كلام و 

ليس قذائف ، أكيد بردو أني عندي إحساس و ممكن أكتئب ع الآمد السحيق البعيد  ..



> *لا كلامى مش غيرة على النظام العام .. كلامى ناتج زى ما سبق و قولتلك تطبيق لما تربيت عليه من تربية مسيحية ... و دليل كلامى ان اول واحد مسلم قليل الحيلة فى الحوار .. دخل شتم فى المسيح شخصيا .. مخدناش غير اهانة لمسيحنا .. اعثرنا الراجل و ويل لمن تأتى بسببهم العثرات ..*



أ ُسجل تصريح مُعلن للعضوة / شقاوة قلم (( كلامي مش غيرة ع النظام العام ))  ،

كان ممكن حضرتك تأكدي صدق موقفك بالإضافة الجديدة لا بـ حذف القديم ، أختِ لو متوترة أأجلِ 

النقاش ، لأن لو تعجلتي النتيجة مش في صالحك ، هتُكسبي المقابل درجة لا يستحقها ..

أنا يعني هـ أ ُنصب نفسي مسئول عن أفعالي و أفعال غيري ، بالطبع لأ ،

*العثرة* _ *برأيئ* _ ليست قاصرة علي بطل الموقف الحاضر بل أيضاً مسئولية ذوي ثقافة النشأة 

الذين جعلوه يفكر و خطو بهذا الشاكلة و أيضاً مسئولية الفرد المعني بالتعثر ، لأنه لم يستخدم 

قوي إدراكه بالبحث عن هوية و أصول قناعاته فلذلك أنحدرت معرفته لدرجة التعثر ..



> *مفترض لو حضرتك عندك تفسير اخر للموضوعية فى السخرية من عرض و كرامة رجل ... ياريت كنت توضحهولى .. بس للاسف واضح ان حضرتك معندكش تفسير فمفيش مشاكل*



بلاش ، بلاش أسلوب الإنالة من قدر الغير ، 

حضرتك مش أطلعتي علي كل ما لدي ، لـ تتيقني إن كان لدي أو أفلست الحجة ..

ذلك يُعني أنكِ تتحركي طبقاً لـ تكهناتك ، ما في شئ واضح و قاطع يُثبت أسفك هذا ،

أنا لم أنتظر عفو بالتجمل _ المتمثل بقولك " فمفيش مشاكل " _ لأني لست مُكبل بالخطأ ..

أحنا بـ تبادل رؤي ليست نظريات ، يعني أنا هقدملك مفهوم مختصر الكلمات عن موضوعية قصدي ،

*الموضوعية هي* (( *بيانية ليست بالقياس ، موجزة التعبير ، مبدأ لا شعار* )) 

التوضيح المختصر كالآتي :

1- بيانية ليست بالقياس تُعني حضور مرجع إستدلال و إن أمكن دليل لتوافر المعطيات التي سـ تؤهلنا 

للبرهان لا التهجم ..

2- موجزة التعبير : كلمات محددة الصوب لا تحتمل التأويل ..

3- مبدأ لا شعار : كلام له ركائز تنفيذ كي لا يتأطر كالشعار الشارد ، إن كان شعار مأمول تنفيذه 

يُوضح ذلك _ جهراً _ لئلا يتم تأويل الكلام لـ لوم ..



> *هههههه مشكور لعروضك الكثيرة لطرق التأويل عن لسان احد .. زى ما سبق و قولتلك من عشاق الاسهاب فعلا .. طرق ظريفة فعلا بس مفيش اسهل من الكلام *



*!!* _ مُندهش _ أتعجب من نظرتك لـ رؤية معرفة الأخر ، يعني لو مكنتش معرفتي عن *لسان أحد* ، 

كان أسلوبي هينال قناعتك ، طبعاً هو خارج قناعة رؤيتك لأن حضرتك بدأتي كلامك بـ ههههههه ،

ذلك يشير لأن الأمر يعني أنه إن خلي من جديده فـ يُعني أنه خارج قناعتك ، زي ما بيقولوا بالبلدي 

يعني (( *قديمة* )) ، أيه دا ؟؟ !!

أكيد أساس معرفتي ، بالنقل ، أقتنع بما يخرج لي بالتنقيح المُقطر ، هعيش طيلة أيامي أستسقي 

المعرفة ..

يُشرفني أن أتلقي المعرفة ،* لـ* يُصبح لي رصيد بـ إطراء الجديد ..

الأنسان الأول ، أنقضي بـ طيات أحداث و ثنايا قرون مضت ، لـ يُثري معرفته بـ معرفة النار _ مثلاً _ 

توالت عجلة الأيام بأحداثها ، إلي أن وصلنا لـ يومنا هذا ، بالأخر نُريد أن نُثمر بمجهودنا المجرد فقط 

دون أن ننظر لما سبقونا و نتعلم الدرس ، دا بالمختصر المفيد " *نبدأ من حيث أنتهي الأخر* " ،

يعني ليس صح أن أ ُعيد نهج القدامي بأني أعتمد علي معرفتي فقط 

_ كانت المعرفة أيامهم مش موجودة و قضوا حياتهم بالبحث عنها _ 

الأصح أعرف _ أشتري مش أبيع _ و إن أ ُتيح لي الإثمار هيكون ذلك ..

*أتمني* يكون كل تصرف لـ صفتك لا شخصك ، نابعة عن قناعتك ليس بـ كلام مُرسل لكِ  مــمَّـنْ 

تكهن أنني أنقل _ بشكل متغافل _ عن لسان أحد *،* إن كان موقفك صادر عن صفتك فقط فلا تُكلميني 

طبقاً لمجرد تكهن لكِ *،* إن كنتِ لا تتكهني ، فلا تصفعيني بالباطل إن كنت أنقل عن لسان أحد أو عن 

نبض أسلوبي ..

*لجانب* ، أيه الـ سبيل اللي أنا قصرت فيه أو رغيت فيه و بس ؟؟  

قوليلي و أنا هـ عمل تقويم لـ أسلوبي فيه و هستفيد من خطئي و هنميه للصواب و قولت كدا من قبل ..

مش عايز حضرتك تلومي أسلوبي بدون تحديد بؤرة الخطأ ، لأن لو هتعملي كدا ، 

بالتأكيد أنا هرد لـ أ ُبرء نفسي عن إقتناع لا هروب ، 

بالتالي موقفك هيظهر بـ شكل ليس جيد _ أنا مش بـ دعي الترقق لكن دا الصح المُطلق و الجوهر 

الصحي _ و دا شئ مش فيه خير ليا أو لـ صفتك لا شخصك ..



> *جميلة طريقة اثبات حضرتك لو مكنتش انا اللى كاتبة الردود ربما كنت اتخدعت ... وهو حضرتك بتقرا الردود جملة جملة ولا الرد كله !! اصل لو هنمشى بنظام جملة جملة يبقى فيه تحليل تانى خالص لردودنا احنا الاتنين ! جملتى بان هذا لا يليق مذكرتش فيها كلمة جنس بالتالى انا بتكلم فى السياق العام عن الموضوع جملة و عن العنوان كله مش عن كلمة الجنس ... و كنت حضرتك تقدر تسألنى هل تتحدثى عن الجنس ؟ قبل ما تلقى بالكلام فى وجهى و تبدأ تفهمنى ان الجنس فى المسيحية شئ عادى و مصرح الكلام بيه و كأنى اجهل بما مصرح و غير مصرح فى دينى !*



مش هسترسل إستكمالاً لـ سابق موقفي بالتوضيح لـ هوية قصد كلانا ، 

حضرتك و انا وضحنا و خلاص ، كلٍ منا له طريقه ..

لجانب أن مجري الكلام _ يخرج الآن _ خارج دائرة الحرفية بل كان لـ توضيح قصد ، 

تقابلنا أم تنافرنا لـ كلٍ منا رؤيته ..

أصبح الكلام الآن ، بين القيل و القال ، بالتالي فـ هذا حدوده ..



> *لا عيشت ولا كنت انى اتقاذف مع حضرتك*



موقفنا المُـتبادل لم يستدعي إنتهار الذات لـ هذا الحد ، لجانب أننا لسنا بـ ماركت تنازل عن الكرامات ،

الكرامة الأنسانية بعيدة عن المساس بها مُطلقاً ..



> *سبق و قولنا ان القانون بيقول " البينة على من ادعى " يعنى حضرتك اللى تثبت صحة الخبر قبل السخرية منه و التعليق عليه .. و ان لم يتم اثبات صحته يبقى المخطئ مَنْ قال و مَنْ نشر ... و ان كنت تقصد انى اجيب قرينة تثبت ان الكلام فى موضوع الشذوذ الجنسى لا يليق خصوصا فى عدم اثبات صحته ..اعذرنى فلا يوجد قرينة للاخلاق او اساليب التربية او العادات الشرقية اللى انا تطبعت بيها ... *



لسنا من أدعي ، لنتحمل علي عاتقنا و كاهلنا ، جهد تحمل إثبات البينة ، نحن ناقلي خبر و لم ينل 

سلباً بأي مبدأ ..



> *حضرتك على عينى و على راسى وو اكيد اخويا و اتمنى تقبل تعقيبى بصدر رحب*



مُتشكر لـ تقديرك ، المؤكد لي بحسب إلمامي بأسلوبي و رد فعل الأخر تجاهه ..


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2012)

> *ياريت ترجع للمشاركات كان احد الاعضاء رد عليا و قالى ان الفيديو مفهوش ان محمد مرسى شاذ جنسيًا و دة يتنافى مع العنوان ...*


لأ مش هرجع ، أحترم الغير ، لكن موقفني لن أبنيه علي رأيئ الغير ..

الـ video واضح بـ إشاراته بالدقائق التالية :

6:13 ، 7:08 ، 7:25 ، 8:13 (( ترددت  تلك الكلمات _ التي تُثبت بأننا لسنا مغيبيين * و لا تعتمدي إن 

الأخر قال لأ ، فين قول حضرتك ؟؟ _ *"* مكفي علي وشه ، لا مواخذاه ، أوضاع شاذة بجريدة الوفد *"*  ))




> *ولا ايه التأخر اللى هيحصل برضه لو مرددناش اشاعة مش عارفين مدى صحتها !*


قولت لـ سيادتك ملناش مصلحة ، عرضنا الخبر زي ما هو موجود بأسواق الأخبار ..

لا زودنا و لا عضددنا بـ شئ ، أبسط دليل لـ مستوي شفافيتنا ، 

عرض خبر لا يُناصر سيادة الفريق / شفيق _ بنفس القسم العام _ ، هي دي الشفافية بشكل عملي 

مش كلام و بس ، *بـ نعرض كل شئ (( الرأئ و الرأئ الأخر ))* ..

ــــــــــــــــ 

(( * )) بتكلم بـ صيغة الجمع ، لأن الموضوع يمثلني ، لأنه يحتوي موقفي من خلال ردي ، لو أكتشفت أنني خطأ لـ تراجعت من تلقاء نفسي بـ تلقائية ..
 
==

مُتشكر ، سلام ..


----------

